# JeremyC's 05 Accord install



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Its still going to be a few weeks before I get started ripping my old stereo out, and installing the new stuff. But I figured I would give you all a little teaser of whats going into her. 

Eclipse 8455 (previously installed)
Eclipse changer
Audio Control DQS and DDC 
2 Morel Ultimo 12s 
Morel Elate 3 ways with supremo tweets
4 Genesis Dual monos

And no install thread is complete without pictures.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Those amps look mighty PURDY!!! WOW.....I'm jealous!!


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

People drive Honda's in Germany?

Nice equipment for sure.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, especially when the military pays to ship it over. 

Theres actually a honda dealership right down the road from me. But they don't have any accord coupes, just sedans.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

damn! Nice stuff. Can't wait to see the install.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

nice equipment, and good call on the elates they are my favorite morel speaker set much better sounding than the supremeo's IMO


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Those speakers/subs give me a stiffy


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

If you don't have it already I have all the documents on how to take the car apart. Let me know if that will help you out.

Gary


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks gary, but I think I'm good.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

JeremyC said:


> Thanks gary, but I think I'm good.


Yo man, relax with the egotism!

j/k  I'm just jealous of your top-notch goods. Keep up with the pics on the install, I'm looking forward to drooling!


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

OK guys I finally got her started. So here are some pictures for you.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks Great. Should be a sweet system...Keep us posted!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Any updates?



Ask and you shall receive.

EDIT. I think the server if screwing with me. Its not letting me upload pics.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

And more


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

More


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Still some more


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't worry, I have plenty left.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok just a few more for today. Oh and I would like to thank my buddy Glenn for all his help.


----------



## martycash (Feb 24, 2008)

Love what your doing here, Jeremy.

the boot is going to look sweet, i love how the subs enclosures are 

symmetrical. love the hardware too

Keep the pic's coming,


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Symmetry is great, Like it alot. Whats the reason for the teardrop shaped baffles on the sub enclosures? Something being mounted next to them or just to look pretty?


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Whats the reason for the teardrop shaped baffles on the sub enclosures? Something being mounted next to them or just to look pretty?


Those are for looks, and to protect the subs. They will both be getting a medium gray insert over the top. So when you look in, the amps, and subs will both be slightly hidden. Most of us would know exactly whats going on, but your average person probably won't think much of it.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jeremy, did you find a HU kit that fits inside the factory pocket, or did you just get the cover off of the pocket to use as a blank? In this picture it looks like you can pull the cover over the deck and it still look stock:


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

This might help you out some thumper.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, so smart!

so maybe i missed the explanation of what you did b/c I was looking at pictures, but did you modify a dash kit, or just fab your own from scratch?


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah thats the original pocket. I cut out the sides, and used a piece of abs for the front.


----------



## datboiroy (Apr 15, 2008)

didn't want to use the metra kit for the factory pocket replacement?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

absolutely awesome.

i still have my pocket. i'm going to cut the front off and see if I can make it just sit into place. that'd be awesome!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

What's the general attitude towards Hondas and Japanese cars in general in Germany? I know they're smug about their "German Engineering" over there, but do they respect the product or think it's crap?


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

datboiroy said:


> didn't want to use the metra kit for the factory pocket replacement?


Didn't really think about it. I knew they made one, but I wanted to have the door still functioning, so I could cover the deck when I park the car.



HondAudio said:


> What's the general attitude towards Hondas and Japanese cars in general in Germany?


Honda's are expensive here, especially accords. My landlord has actually complimented me on my car a couple of times. So yeah there still stuck on german made, but they do appreciate a well made car.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good. lol i spent days figuring out how to make the headunit fit into the chubby hole. in the end, i ended up trashing it.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Its turning out great so far!


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok guys I finally got a chance to knock out some more work. So here are some pictures for you.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

looking really good man!


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Today's pictures.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

that looks really tidy and awesome.

Question i have is this:

How did you make the grill to clip on and not rattle loose or vibrate loose or make any vibration noise?
Thanks


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll let you know when I figure it out. 

Nah I have some snaps coming that i'm going to use. One side screws to the baffle on the front of the box, and the other side will be recessed into the back of the trim piece. 

That will hold them once I crank it up, but for now their just pressure fit, and they stay pretty well for medium / low lvl listening.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

If you look at the second picture below, where you get a good view of the speakers and the rings. I actually didn't use those rings. I shrunk them down about 1/4 of an inch so there is less of an edge around the speakers. 

I still have some sanding and minor bondo work left, but I wanted to hit them with some primer so I could see where my trouble spots are. 

I was going to finish them with a gray suede flocker kit, but it doesn't match the headliner as well as I wanted, and gray stands out big time if you look at the car from outside. . So I will have to order some black on monday and use it. I have a black suede dash mat on order, so they should look pretty good together.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JeremyC said:


> If you look at the second picture below, where you get a good view of the speakers and the rings. I actually didn't use those rings. I shrunk them down about 1/4 of an inch so there is less of an edge around the speakers.
> 
> I still have some sanding and minor bondo work left, but I wanted to hit them with some primer so I could see where my trouble spots are.
> 
> I was going to finish them with a gray suede flocker kit, but it doesn't match the headliner as well as I wanted, and gray stands out big time if you look at the car from outside. . So I will have to order some black on monday and use it. I have a black suede dash mat on order, so they should look pretty good together.



How do they sound that far up on the pillar? My guess is that the stage depth would suffer?


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Its not bad, especially with the seat back. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42112 

Yeah I would have loved to move the stage back more, but every time I got the stage to move back, every thing else started to crowd. So I focused on seperation and am really happy with it. 

Once I start EQing every thing I'm pretty sure I can get the stage to move back a little. Right now its right below and behind the rear view. So if I can shift it back a couple inches, and keep the seperation I have now, it will sound amazing.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you haven't time aligned it yet, you can probably get the depth that way. 



JeremyC said:


> Its not bad, especially with the seat back.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42112
> 
> ...


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

The pillars are done.....

Sounds amazing. I even did a quick PEQ adjustment using the eclipse web site, and it did pull the stage back some. I can't wait to get my DQS and 7200 installed and really start tuning.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow this is looking really nice, I like the look of the pillars....

B-


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep, very nice.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovin your install !! How much air space do you figure you have for your subs. I'm looking to run the Ultimo 12's in a 1.2 sealed box and would like to hear how yours sound.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet trunk/A-pillars,that's my kind of install.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice build. Good install thread and seems like you had fun building it!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this one first time around, but DIYMA-reference quality work fo sho. Awesome on all accounts.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

you know honda makes a factory double kit pocket kit for teh 04-up accord thats uses steal bracket for the lower pocket thats 10 times more rigid and better looking then the scosche/metra its. I boy that works for honda just told me and my friend just ordered it for less then $50 for teh pocket/ double din kit and steal brackets. Oh yeah and nice build


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Eiswritsat said:


> you know honda makes a factory double kit pocket kit for teh 04-up accord thats uses steal bracket for the lower pocket thats 10 times more rigid and better looking then the scosche/metra its. I boy that works for honda just told me and my friend just ordered it for less then $50 for teh pocket/ double din kit and steal brackets. Oh yeah and nice build


Anyone know anything about this pocket????


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> Anyone know anything about this pocket????


Couple years late, but here lol:


08b26-sda-100a


----------

